# Paph Bel Royal update



## jtrmd (Jun 4, 2011)

Sent it to judging for [email protected]#ts n Giggles today,and it came back with a 78pt HCC.Didnt realize how popular the clonal name 'Jimmy' was,so it got modified to the full name.Took this photo in a hurry last night,so its not the best.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats for the award.


----------



## emydura (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations. Well deserved. It is a stunning plant.

David


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Congratulations, Jamie!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice Bel Royal... Well deserved..


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap: Congrats!! So regal looking!


----------



## etex (Jun 4, 2011)

Wonderful blooming! Congrats on the award:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2011)

congrats, very nice.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 4, 2011)

Great blooms! Very worthy.


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 5, 2011)

S#*ts 'N Giggles would have made a wonderful clonal name!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2011)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 5, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> S#*ts 'N Giggles would have made a wonderful clonal name!



yes it would.DAMN!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicely done. What a stately looking flower :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

